# Stihl KM 130r Idle



## dvmak (Apr 22, 2015)

having an issue with the kombi 130. Purchased fall of 2014 and hasn't ever idled correctly. Dies on idle so I tried adjusting the LS setting but now it dies when I rev it. 

Also, notice there is an adjustment screw on the throttle cable. Can anyone provide insight into what this does? I tried adjusting that and it but again doesnt seem to help.

What is the factory default for these settings?


----------



## podoco (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a Kombi unit and have come across many statements saying it doesn't idle properly. The problem appears to be quickly fixed by the dealer. The dealer should have dialled this correctly for you before you took it out of the shop.


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 22, 2015)

Can't answer your questions but my KM130 ran really rich at WOT and always sounded like it was bogging. I got the $6 carb tool and re-adjusted the H L screws and it runs better. The tech at Stihl told me he tunes them all rich on purpose. I too played with the screw on the cable and never really figured out what it did. I thought it might have been keeping it from actual WOT but I never noticed any difference. Stihl has their manuals online and you can see if it specifies the factory carb adjustments, like their saws. But if I remember correctly it just basically says don't touch anything it comes fine the way it is...


----------



## kirko (Apr 22, 2015)

Factory defaults are usually marked next to each screw hole for l and h screws.Screw each screw back in till they are seated then wind each screw out in the direction of the arrows by how much is marked eg 3/4 equals 3/4 of a hole turn, this will get you back to factory settings. Generally when I am tuning my carb I start with the l screw ,, turning till I achieve best acceleration,,once this is achieved open the throttle and hold, turn h screw till max revs are achieved,, after this I adjust the idle screw by turning till head spins then winding back till head stops.Before doing any of this ensure your engine has warmed to standard running speed.I would advise not playing with any throttle cable adjustments at this stage as your problem sounds like a tuning issue 
Hope this helps , regards Kirk


----------



## dvmak (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep, that helps! Thanx for all the replies.


----------

